# It's that time again, fall fruits.......



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Just got some macoon apples in. Poached them in white wine, honey and spices tomorrow I am going to combine this with butter and toasted brioche for an early fall dessert. 
Apple mango tarts with coconut crust and macadamia strussel. When the season for pears kicks in will go with apple and pear.
Any one have some other ideas? plsease share.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

You are right, it is a great season for fruits. There is nothing I love more then a pear and almond tart. I could make a dozen of those and wouldn't get tired of it. Apparently my friends and family feel the same way. 


I too have been poaching and freezing pears like crazy. I want to make sure I have enough to last all winter. They are so good right now, specially our local specie the Clap. It's a pear that stays firm and is very flavourful. I'm making a lot of applesauce too. I love to use it in baking instead of fat.


I have been trying to find other way to enjoy the fruits of the season. I've made a applesauce spice cake, very low fat and really good. Here are some ideas:


Pear Charlotte
Tarte Tatin with pears or apple
Chocolate Pear Tart
Pear Bavarois
Pear Cake
Pear Coffee Cake, specially pear & ginger
Turnover
Pear Ice Cream or Sorbet
Crepes stuffed with sauteed pears
Clafouti


I was at a cooking demonstration last year and the chef made a great apple dessert. He remove the core of the apple, cutting a small piece to block the hole at the bottom. With a melon baller he removed some of the the apple from inside. He then filled the apple with a cake like batter and cooked it in the oven with a light sauce. It really was delicious. 


Sisi


----------



## bakerbebe (Sep 13, 2000)

I agree with Sisi's idea of Pear Charlotte. I have a magazine with a goregeous pic of this recipe -- pear charlotte served on top of a vanilla custard sauce swirled with a blackberry compote with a few berries scattered throughout. Beautiful . . . I intend on making it soon.
I just got some apples and am making some apple bread with crunchy streusal topping. Mmmmm


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Apple strudel little sweetner lemon glaze...oh yes.
Frangipane and apples or pears and puff pastry
Apple Betty with Makers Mark,orange zest and pecans
Gingerbread cake with applesauce
Apple pie using a mix of apples (Jonathon, Yellow Delicious, granny smith etc)


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Bing Cherries in vanilla redux with black mission figs served warm over vanilla bean ic. 
Cinnamon sticks! Ginger! Mace and Black pepper!
Roasted Pears dipped in ganach.
Poached pear with polenta cakes.


Getting psyced to go to work.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

It's bing time????? Are there other cherries out now too? I thought they were June/July


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

Just came home with 1 1/2 bushels of apples from a U-Pick farm in Indiana. I am planning on making apple butter. On of my favorite spreads ever. Will use some to make chipotle-apple butter also.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Nope, Just put by during the summer with vanilla syrup. 
(bing cherries)

Pete, could you share your recipe and method for apple butter?
Thanks!

Never did get into work today, Had a Nutrition meeting for my kids school... YIKES! I think I will let them brown bag it more often. 
If it ain't fried cheese, we don't serve it.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

To make apple butter I start with cider and reduce that by about 1/2. While that is going I start to peel, seed, and chop my apples. I add them to the cider as I get them done. I slowly cook this for hours. Sometimes I add just a bit of water to keep the apple mush from sticking, but the less water the better. You just have to watch it carefully. I usually cook mine for 5-6 hrs. It should become almost black, with a slight bitter edge, but not burnt!! I then season with a little cinnamon, nutmeg and ginger. Or while it is still cooking I add a little chipotle pepper for a little heat and a nice smokey flavor.


----------



## cookm (Aug 8, 2000)

Don't forget about quince! I love it simply simmered in a simple syrup with a vanilla bean.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I made rice pudding with arborio yesterday...
poaxhed pears to go with and left orange peel (large strips) in the pudding...
Has anyone ever repeatedly blanched a hollowed out orange shell possibly dipping in simple syrup repeatedly too then putting a lush rice pudding inside...(too orangey???what do you think?) I like rice pudding with a pastry cream and whipped cream folded in....


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

In France they serve ice cream or is it sorbet in hollow orange and lemon. It is call orange givrée and citron givré. I don't know how they prepared the fruits though but if you are interested I am sure I could find some information on it.

Sisi


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

I've done it with orange frozen souffles...but this is more candied so it could be consumed and as I'm typing this I'm thinking that is alot of orange peel to eat.....


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Shroomgirl,


It's not because it is served in a orange that the customer has to eat the whole thing. I think it is a very good idea and a original one too. Itwould look lovely on a plate.


Sisi


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Peppered pumpkin tarts on coconut mace crust, great with coffee!
Pear and cranberry cobblers.

Hollowed out oranges candied with sweet stuffing? beautiful!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Must be a good year for cranberries they are actually $1.50 a bag now...and plentiful.
I spent several years candying cranberries 
PRE craisins....I'm so glad someone else does it for me now.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

$1.29 per bag o' crans!

this week only!!!!!!


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Eeyore,
Welcome to Cheftalk. It's good to have you here.. The dishwasher title has no relation to your real position; it has to do with the number of times you've posted here. 

I'm sure you know to try a couple of apples out before you make all of them, but be careful not to stretch the dough too tightly around the apple, because it could separate at the seams while baking. There should be someplace for the steam to escape as well. Are you planning to fill or flavor the apples with anything? And what kind of apples do you plan to use?


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Hey gang,
On the apple dumpling front, you may want to try a half'd apple <or even cubed apple> with filling in puff, or use several sheets of buttered and cinnamon sugared phyllo dough, purse style. When doing dumplings on your own for 150, please make it as fail safe and easy as possible for yourself. Garni can be more elaborate and worked on in advance. 
Clean and simple with grace.


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

Apples bake quickly so not a great idea to cook ahead of wrapping. 
If you ever want to sell a dessert item, just use the words ( and items ) vanilla bean or chocolate.
eeyore, green is a groovy place to be, enjoy it!!!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

A little zest, orange may be good in your filling.....good with maple or molasses.
Sounds wonderful


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

The molasses cream does sound wonderful. The flavors go well together, and the creaminess will compliment the apples! Apple cider sauce may be a bit redundant, though. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

There is nothing better then a pear frangipane tart, of all the desserts this is my favourite.

I was looking at different recipes this weekend and saw that sometimes frangipane is made with ground almonds and other time with almond paste. I am curious about the differences between the two recipes. Is there a reason one would use almond paste instead of nuts?

Thanks!


Sisi


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Paste has sugar...I either make frangipane from grinding almonds with sugar and egg whites or almond paste with less sugar and eggs.....I like them both....
what do you glaze with? I use apricot jelly
(jam that's been seived)


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Shroomgirl,

Thank you for the information. I always make my frangipane with ground almonds. It seems a lot simpler to me. One thing I noticed is that the store bought ground almonds, in my area, are not ground finely enough. You need to process them before using or your tart will have a grainy texture. 

I also use strain apricot jam to glaze the pie. I saw some apricot glaze at the store but it had so many artificial sweeteners and preservatives that I decided to stick with the strained jam.

Sisi


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Some brands are lumpier than others, or I should say 'grainy', but most likely, the lumps are due to not adding your liquid ingredients gradually. Make sure you scrape down the bowl frequently, in between each addition of egg.


----------

